# Got my first mouse!



## Rasta (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know what kind it is but he is so awesome, he plays with me and he sits in my pocket and h deosnt sleep all too much. The hardest thing about him was the cage, putting it together took forever but it was totally worth it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Try signing up with a photo hosting site like Photo Bucket or Image Shack. I don't think there is an attachment option within this site.

Love your avatar!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Otherwise, if you upload them to Facebook, what you do is right click the image. Select "View image info." Copy the highlighted line that pops up. Come back to this site. Select the URL button in the post. Paste into the center between the ] brackets [ Picture, yay!


----------



## Rasta (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha got it finally lol


----------

